# How much snow is Maine going to get on the Friday, Saturday, and Sunday storm?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard alot of diferent amounts. What has every one else bean hearing?


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

10 to 15 for bangor, but models arent so sure. You will definately get at least half a foot.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sounds like 24" wont be out of the question.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

I just heard the forecast for around here was lowered again. For the coast, it was supposed to be 1"-3" from the first storm, and 2"-4" for the second.
Over your way, there might be more accumulation.

Until the next time I go out to clean off the deck and steps, I'm gonna consider all predictions to be educated guesses at best.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Enough...

http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipChg=1&article=1

Other local channels saying 20"-24"


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Maine_Train;935852 said:


> I just heard the forecast for around here was lowered again. For the coast, it was supposed to be 1"-3" from the first storm, and 2"-4" for the second.
> Over your way, there might be more accumulation.
> 
> Until the next time I go out to clean off the deck and steps, I'm gonna consider all predictions to be educated guesses at best.


Where did you hear that? According to both channel 2 and 5 the first storm is 3-6" and the second one is 12"+. Depending on the track of the 2nd storm, we could end up with even more.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Got a friend in Portland. They moved some equipment around yesterday to be ready if the trucks get bogged down. Just sayin, be prepared


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm guessing you guys, most of you anyway, are more inland. The snowfall ended here a few hours ago. We're mostly northeast of Cumberland County, but this page shows accumulations of 1.5" (Gray) to 2.5" (Gorham) up to 5:32 PM. Some of those might have gotten more since the readings were taken, but we didn't have much more than that here.

I check both Accuweather and Weather Underground. A lot of times they say two different things.









We'll just have to keep an eye on it between now and Sunday afternoon.


----------



## SilentK (Oct 19, 2009)

Nobody knows. Sounds like a good hit tomorrow night into Saturday then Sat. into Sunday depends on how the two colliding systems track after they get to know each other a bit. I will predict about 16" in Casco when all is said and done. I moved from the coast to just above 900' ft. this year - I seem to have moved into the snow belt when the storms are coming from the West (unlike this one will be). Only 2" today but got seven when they predicted 1-3" a few days ago. First year with a plow and a 570' uphill driveway. So far so good. Let it snow.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone of you people in Maine know a woman that was selling a mossy oak camo 05 Polaris Sportsman 500 HO? I was going to make a deal with her..


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, I must have been so caught up in watching weather reports that I didn't even notice it was _non sequitur_ hour. 

I was gonna say Maine's a big state, but it's actually only #39 out of the 50. (35,387 sq. mi.) Since almost every Maine woman owns a snowmobile, you might want to narrow it down for us a little.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe she is located in bangor. She is also part of the Abbots Explorer ATV club.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

its so hard for them to predict the forecast.. last week they said chicago areas was goin to get 1-3 inches.. after there was already 3inches on the ground and we ended with 12+ inches. what weather service you guys use? i use weather.gov


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Weather predictions *are* tough to make. Sometimes all we can do is check all the forecasts and get an idea of what might happen, and then wait and see if it really does happen (Of course, making any appropriate preparations _before_ a nasty storm arrives.) Then Mother Nature can pull a sneaky and make a storm stall, change course, or even reverse direction. 

I use both Accuweather (.com) and Weather Underground (wunderground.com), both of which I think get data from NOAA (weather.gov). I believe NOAA owns the satellites and maybe the radars.

We got very little accumulation here last night and today. Last night's snow changed to rain after midnight, then stopped entirely. Saturday and Sunday could be "interesting."


----------



## SilentK (Oct 19, 2009)

In the Casco area we have got about 10" since thurday night - I think my prediction of 16" for my area earlier in the thread will be shattered. Tonight should be interesting indeed.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got done plowing most of my customer's and the total is maybe 5" so far. Channel 6,8,13 they all have different totals. maybe 2-5 today (1-2-10) before it intensifies tonight. They all seem to think for me at least10". We'll see. Ill post up pics, I forgot the camera this am.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

We're finally getting some "plowable accumulation" here. It looked like just a few lazy flakes last night, but it's coming down a little more steadily now.
I was starting to think it was my fault for getting a truck and plow, and not taking the blade off it since I got it. 
I think it's time to go beat up on some snow flakes.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd say since Thursday my accounts are 8-9"s as of 1-2-10 p.m..
Pics as promised.


----------

